# I have a secret!!!!! Update!!



## White Socks Miniature (Jan 4, 2012)

More of a lurker, and haven't posted In a while, but I have a few exciting things happening this year.... Starting with a big trotting secret!!!


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 4, 2012)

Well you can't just drop in and leave everyone in suspense! Do TELL!!! (Pictures are even better!)


----------



## mel (Jan 4, 2012)

Come on spill it




Its not nice to make us wait


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jan 5, 2012)

Just waiting on the final go ahead! Someone has to share in the suspense lol!



... Don't worry, there will be photos!!


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh... The mail is sooo slow here... I'm still waiting and getting more anxious!!!


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to announce that Heartlands March to Victory will now call Canada his new home!





I would like to thank Mike and Dr.Mary Wahl for going above and beyond with pictures, emails, videos, etc etc. You are truly amazing and I am so thankful for everything. I am so excited to meet him and can't wait to get out into the show ring!!


----------



## Minimor (Jan 21, 2012)

And....where are the pictures?????





Congratulations!


----------



## Lewella (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your purchase of Vic! He's a beautiful pony!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations, I love that pony!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 21, 2012)

THAT is a pony!!! You need to share pictures, he's AMAZING... those who don't know the pony will probably drool over pictures!

Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## LindaL (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats!!



:yeah


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 11, 2012)

We are still waiting on pictures!!!!


----------

